# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  28/03/2017 [PACK2] SPD SERVICE TOOL - Update 1.0.0.3018 - WORLD FIRST MODELS ADDED -

## mohamed73

*  * 
    FLASH/NV READ-WRITE
    FORMAT/REMOVE SECURITY CODE
    IMEI/BT REPAIR/CHANGE  *NATCOM NH06* - *WORLD FIRST* 
    DIRECT UNLOCK USING PATCHED FLASH
    FLASH/NV READ-WRITE
    FORMAT/REMOVE SECURITY CODE
    IMEI/BT REPAIR/CHANGE  *Telenor PRO1201AU001.133* - *WORLD FIRST* 
    DIRECT UNLOCK
    FLASH/NV READ-WRITE
    FORMAT/REMOVE SECURITY CODE
    IMEI/BT REPAIR/CHANGE   _FIXED ALCATEL OT-1054/OT-1054D SUPPORT. NOW EVERYTHING WORKS AS IT SHOULD_   *NEW FILES ADDED TO THE SUPPORT:* 
  Code:
     1054D-3[X=A]ALES1_EN_ES_EUSKARA_CATALA_GALEGO.spd
    1054X-3[X=A]TNHU1_EN_HU_RO_CZ_SL.spd
    1054X-3[X=A]VDRO1_EN_FR_HU_CZ_RO_SL.spd
    2036A-3[X=A]AVCL3_CLARO_EN_ES.spd
    2036A-3[X=A]AVPR3_CLARO_EN_ES.spd
    2036A-3[X=A]AVSV1_CLARO_EN_ES.spd
    2036A-3[X=A]B8BS1_BTC_EN.spd
    2036A-3[X=A]CIJM1_LIME_EN.spd
    2036A-3[X=A]EEPE1_ENTEL_EN_FR_PT_ES.spd
    2036A-3[X=A]TLCL3_MOVISTAR_EN_FR_PT_ES.spd
    2036A-3[X=A]TLCO1_MOVISTAR_EN_PT_ES.spd
    2036A-3[X=A]TLUY1_MOVISTAR_EN_ES.spd
    2036X-3[X=A]2DNZ1_EN_CHINESE_INDONESIAN_GREEK.spd
    2036X-3[X=A]ALMX1_EN_CHINESE_THAI_MYANMAR_KHMER.spd
    2036X-3[X=A]ALMX1_EN_PT_ES.spd
    2036X-3[X=A]C9PC1_DIGICEL_EN_FR.spd
    2036X-3[X=A]RGDO1_ORANGE_EN_ES.spd
    2036X-3[X=A]VDAU1_EN_CHINESE_INDONESIAN_GREEK.spd
    2052A-3[X=A]AVUY3_CLARO_EN_PT_ES.spd
    2052A-3[X=A]TLCL1_MOVISTAR_EN_FR_PT_ES.spd
    2052A-3[X=A]TLCO1_MOVISTAR_EN_FR_PT_ES.spd
    2052A-3[X=A]TLPE3_MOVISTAR_EN_FR_PT_ES.spd
    2052N-3[X=A]AEUY1_ANTEL_EN_FR_PT_ES_IT.spd
    2052X-3[X=A]ALID1_EN_INDONESIAN.spd
    2052X-3[X=A]C9PC1_EN_FR_ES_IT_DE.spd
    2052X-3[X=A]STSG1_EN_CHINESE.spd
    2052X-3[X=A]VDAU1_EN_FR_ES_IT_DE.spd
    BT190_V07_GPHONE_R1.0.8003.C0.2_EN_HU.spd
    NATCOM_NH06_EN_FR-2PATCHED.spd
    PM391_TELENOR_S7018B_v1.0_20160224_EN_HU.spd
    Telenor PRO1201AU001.133_000000-00-000000-0_867041-00-755456-7_65310001.spd
    WI-LIKE 3G-DUO_ZZW_telma_K88_BAND18_V08_20151207_EN_FR_PT_MYANMAR.spd
    ZTE_F320_VDF_UK_QB18S_P701A24_EN_HU_RO.spd
    ZTE_F320_ZTE_IT_QB18S_P701A24_EN_CHINESE.spd  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## arbano152

موضوعك رائع و شكرا اخي الكريم واصل

----------

